# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  احكام نقض فى الصورية

## هيثم الفقى

- متى طعن الوارث على العقد بأنة يستر وصية كان لة اثبات طعنة بكافة طرق الإثبات لأن الوارث لا يستمد حقة فى الطعن فى هذة الحالة من المورث وانما من القانون مباشرة على اساس ان التصرف قد صدر اضرارا بحقة فى الإرث فيكون تحايلا على القانون .

الطعن رقم 98 سنة 35 ق جلسة 20/3/1969 س 20 ص 450 


- الدفع ببطلان عقد البيع على اساس انة يستر وصية وإن وصف بأنة دفع بالبطلان , الا انة فى حقيقتة وبحسب المقصود منة وعلى ماجرى بة قضاء هذة المحكمة – انما هو دفع بصورية هذا العقد صورية نسبية بطريق التستر , ولا يسقط بالتقادم , لان مايطلبة التمسك بهذا الدفع انما هو تحديد طبيعة التصرف الذى قصدة العاقدان وترتيب الاثار القانونية التى يجب ان تترتب على النية الحقيقية لهما , واعتبار العقد الظاهر لا وجود لة ,وهذة حالة واقعية قائمة ومستمرة لاتزول بالتقادم , فلا يمكن لذلك ان ينقلب العقد الصورى صحيحا مهما طال الزمن .

الطعن رقم 109 لسنة 38 ق جلسة 10/4/1973 س 24 ص 577 


- متى كان الثمن المنسمى بعقد البيع المشفوع فية صوريا واقل من الثمن الحقيقى فإن للشفيع بأعتبارة من الغير فى هذا العقد اذا كان حسن النية ان يأخذ بالعقد الظاهر ولا يلزم الا بدفع الثمن المذكور فية .

الطعن رقم 324 لسنة 40 ق جلسة 27/11/1975 س 26 ص 1515 

اذا كان البين من عقد البيع انة ينص على ان المورث قد باع العقار الى نفسة بصفتة وليا شرعيا على اولادة القصر ودفع الثمن تبرعا منة لأولادة المذكورين ورأت المحكمة ان الإدعاء دفع المورث الثمن بصفتة وليا شرعيا يفيد انة من مال القصر لايتسق وباقى عبارات العقد من ان المورث قد تبرع بالثمن ووهبة لأولادة القصر الذين اشترى العقار لهم والتزم بعدم الرجوع فى تبرعة بما يدل على انة قد تبرع بالثمن فى العقد الامر الذى يفصح عن ان التصرف هبة سافرة وليس بيعا اذ لم تستوف بيانات العقد احد اركان البيع وهو الثمن ومن ثم فلا يصلح لستر الهبة الحاصلة بموجبة والتى تعتبر بالطلة لعدم اتخاذها الشكل الرسمى ولا تعتبر وصية لان العقد غير محرر بخط المورث ولم يصدق على توقيعى علية .فان الحكم المطعون علية اذا خالف هذا النظر يكون مخطئا فى تطبيق القانون .

الطعن رقم 843 لسنة 44 ق جلسة 29/3/1978 س 29 ص 891 .


اذا كان البين من الإطلاع على العقد موضوع الدعوى ان الطاعن باع القدر المبين فية متعاقدا مع نفسة بصفتة وليا شرعيا انذاك على اولادة المطعون عليهم , وان دور والدتهم اقتصر على مجرد الإشارة الى دفعها الثمن تبرعا منها للمضشترين القصر وانها تتعهد بعدم مطالبتهم او الرجوع عليهم مستقبلا ,وكانت الدعوى الماثلة قد اقيمت من الطاعن بطلب بطلان التصرف الحاصل منة لاولادة بصوريتة المطلقة استنادا الى اقرار صادر من الوالدة بان ثمنا لم يدفع منها فى واقع الأمر , فإن ماخلص الية الحكم من ان هذة الأخيرة ليست بين اطراف العقد وانة لاعلاقة لها باحداث الأثر القانونى المراد من اللتصرف , وان الإقرار لايتضمن الا نفيا لواقعة سداد الثمن منها دون ان يعرض للتصرف فى حد ذاتة , ورتب على ذلك افتقاد امكان اثبات صورية العقد صورية مطلقة بغير الكتابة ,فان هذا الذى خلص الية الحكم تحصيل سائغ تحتملة الدعوى ولة مأخذة .

الطعن رقم 669 لسنة 42 ق جلسة 14/3/1979 س 30 ص 786 ع1 .


- التمسك بان عقد البيع يستر وصية هو طعن بالصورية النسبية بطريق التستر ويقع على الطاعن – وارث البائعة – عبأ اثبات هذة الصورية فإن عجز وجب الأخذ بظاهر نصوص العقد الذى يعد حجة علية .

الطعن رقم 155 سنة 41 ق جلسة 26/6/1975 س 26 ص 1314

----------

